# Is it best to caulk new moulding edges before painting?



## Davo (Apr 3, 2007)

Getting ready to totally redo my livingroom. Pull carpet, Refinish hardwood floors, new base/crown mould ...and paint walls, ceiling and moulding.

Is it better to run a bead of caulking along the edges of the base and crown moulding before painting?

I was hoping to pre-paint all the moulding and just put them up, but if I should be caulking things. I will need to paint it all in place.


----------



## Hamilton (Nov 1, 2006)

If possible, all paintable caulking should be completed during the primer phase. Caulking should not be applied after the finish coat as it will yellow and attract dirt, and in time will look bad.


----------



## joewho (Nov 1, 2006)

It's best to do after priming, for performance purposes.

Second option is to paint it,hang it, caulk it and touch it up, for apperance purposes.

For a single room, you might just as well paint it after it's hung. If painted first, you'll still have to fill nail holes and touch up anyway.


You could get lucky and everything will be tight and not need any caulk.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Caulking should be done after priming (or after first coat...see next line)
If the molding is being primed and first coated off the wall, then the final coat should be with it in place, after (installing and) caulking


----------



## ron schenker (Jan 15, 2006)

> [You could get lucky and everything will be tight and not need any caulk./QUOTE]
> Ya..really, really lucky


----------



## Davo (Apr 3, 2007)

OK thanks....

Put up moulding

prime moulding

caulk moulding

paint moulding


:^)


----------



## csvharvest (Mar 26, 2006)

Davo how are you going to fasten the moulding? 


Are yougoing to putty?:huh:


----------



## Davo (Apr 3, 2007)

Moulding will be nailed and countersunk holes will have putty/caulk.


----------



## Hamilton (Nov 1, 2006)

Don't caulk over nail holes, use spackle or spot putty. Caulk & sandpaper don't mix.


----------

